# Why are the video guys getting the good stuff?



## chauncey (Mar 20, 2013)

Just lucked onto this tidbit concerning a new low-light sensor from...Canon
http://www.canon.com/news/2013/mar04e.html


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 20, 2013)

Canon is a very large company and has a large R&D department. If research points to a possible invention that will make money, they do it. 

In this case, the new sensor is for surveillance work, as well as having a potential for astronomy. Its not for cinema or other 4K type work. High end surveillance is a area where the military and spy agencies are willing to shell out huge amounts.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 20, 2013)

Bcoz those "video guys" are willing to pay more money than us ;D


----------



## RGF (Mar 20, 2013)

Canon has little presence in professional video market. Video cameras are big ticket items and have lot of prestige. Could help home video recorders.


----------

